# Living in (or near) Florida?



## IanT (Jul 19, 2010)

Just curious to see how many members we have that live in or near FL (cause thats where I live and its HOT!!!!)

How many people live in or near FL!!?!?!


how about this heat!!! lol


----------



## Deda (Jul 19, 2010)

Don't live there now, but I was born and raised in Sunny Ft Lauderdale.
Go STA Raiders! (Sorry, my 30 year reunion is coming up soon.)


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2010)

No I don't live in Florida. I live in Canada and it has been in the very high 90's F before the humidity here for the last 3 weeks.  Personally I would prefer the 80F and no humidity.  

Hope you stay cool


----------



## rubyslippers (Jul 19, 2010)

Only in my dreams  :cry:


----------



## ChrisShepp (Jul 21, 2010)

I live in Tallahassee. I love it here! The only downside is my favorite supply house is in WA, and it takes a week for my FOs to arrive  :wink:


----------



## Martin (Jul 21, 2010)

I used to live to in Lake Worth Fl. Move to South Carolina.


----------



## ilove2soap (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey Deda, me too!! I grew up in Coral Springs-right outside of Ft Lauderdale.  Although I live in north Alabama now, I miss a lot of things about Florida.


----------



## TessC (Jul 24, 2010)

Yessir, we're in Saint Petersburg and I absolutely cannot imagine ever living anywhere else. I love love love it here.


----------



## janallyn (Aug 4, 2010)

stuck in florida, palatka, ugh

jan


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 5, 2010)

My mom and step-dad used to live in St. Petersburg. I remember going out to visit them for a few weeks in July of '91 (we live in the desert on the opposite side of the country). We spent almost everyday at the beach while we were there. On the days that we weren't at the beach, we were at Disneyworld, the Kennedy Space Center, and Sanibel (sp?) Island. 

It was a great trip. I really loved going to the beach. I can't remember the name of the beach we would go to all the time, but it was on the Gulf side near a place called Treasure Island. The thing that really impressed me was how white the sand was and as soft as baby powder. The water was very warm (about 90 degreesF) and a beautiful turquise blue color. I felt like I was in paradise. We often stayed until sunset. I can't count how many sunset pics I took at the beach.   

The only downside was the humidity and also the humongous size of some of the bugs y'all got down there. Yikes! Oh...and flying roaches. That was very creepy. We have roaches here, too, but they don't fly. 


IrishLass


----------



## LondonsMum (Aug 13, 2010)

I used to live in Ponce Inlet, FL and then in Jupiter, FL.  Now I live in Las Vegas where it is REALLY hot!!  It's finally cooling down to the high 90's at night and not going over 105 during the day here - but they keep saying it will get hotter this weekend. (UGH!)

On a side note - the lack of humidity here seems to do wonders for curing my soap!


----------



## ewenique (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm near Jacksonville - an hour from Palatka.  Yes, it's hot and humid.  Going outside is like walking into a sauna, but that's what air conditioning is for!  The fall, winter, and spring months are lovely here.  I do miss snow now and then...


----------

